# EC at GRI - what actually happens?



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

Just wondered if someone could fill me in on how things go once you attend GRI for EC?  

How long does it take?  
Where does hubby go when you're in for EC?
How long do you stay afterwards before you can go home?
Any hints/tips for afterwards?

Thanks
Suzie x


----------



## Lightning (Dec 19, 2011)

Ok so you check in at the desk at the Queen Elizabeth entrance, you go to ACU tell them you are there and wait in waiting room, they come for DH he goes and does his sample. Depends where you are on theatre list I was first so when he was away I went with doctor/anaesthetist to go over the general questions you get asked when getting anaesthetic.

You go to recovery room/ward type place they weigh you for how much anaesthetic to give you so you keep all your clothes and shoes on. You change into their gown, socks and hat thingy and they take you through to theatre, DH leaves they give him the phone number to call to see if he can come back, they dont like them waiting at the ACU, mine went wandering down to the shops.  You go in check your name and date of birth lie on the bed, they insert canula and give you the mask and put sedation in thats the last I knew until I was waking up back in my recovery bed (half an hour later roughly). I actually text my DH telling him to get back there lol!  They tell you to sit up if you can apparently it helps the pain, if you are in too much pain (like I was) they can arrange for stronger pain relief. If you feel ok after sitting for 20 mins or so they let you go. you go to waiting room then they come to discharge you and give you your pessaries. DH has to have the car as close as possible to the hospital (park at the street around the back) or they wont let you go as you cant walk too far.

Think thats about it 
xxx


----------



## Lightning (Dec 19, 2011)

PS for afterwards depends how much pain you are in, I was in loads so home and rest.
One thing is I was starving so get DH to bring something light for you to eat on way home as you just want to get straight home xx


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

Lightning said:


> Ok so you check in at the desk at the Queen Elizabeth entrance, you go to ACU tell them you are there and wait in waiting room, they come for DH he goes and does his sample. Depends where you are on theatre list I was first so when he was away I went with doctor/anaesthetist to go over the general questions you get asked when getting anaesthetic.
> 
> You go to recovery room/ward type place they weigh you for how much anaesthetic to give you so you keep all your clothes and shoes on. You change into their gown, socks and hat thingy and they take you through to theatre, DH leaves they give him the phone number to call to see if he can come back, they dont like them waiting at the ACU, mine went wandering down to the shops. You go in check your name and date of birth lie on the bed, they insert canula and give you the mask and put sedation in thats the last I knew until I was waking up back in my recovery bed (half an hour later roughly). I actually text my DH telling him to get back there lol! They tell you to sit up if you can apparently it helps the pain, if you are in too much pain (like I was) they can arrange for stronger pain relief. If you feel ok after sitting for 20 mins or so they let you go. you go to waiting room then they come to discharge you and give you your pessaries. DH has to have the car as close as possible to the hospital (park at the street around the back) or they wont let you go as you cant walk too far.
> 
> ...


Thanks hun, it's good to know they won't let him stay so he can organise something to do. Just hoping he can get the night off tomorrow night otherwise he'll be lying in the car sleeping after his nightshift!! lol You'd think there would be somewhere for them to wait, wouldn't you, so they could be there when you wake up!! I used to work in GRI so I might just send him to my friend's office until I'm ready.

When do they tell you how many eggs you have? Did you actually need a dressing gown and slippers like they say or is it a waste to go and buy some? (don't have any at home, don't do PJ's ;-) )

Thanks again hun, it's good to be prepared for what will happen.

Suzie xx


----------



## Lightning (Dec 19, 2011)

They told me how many eggs as soon as I woke up, they care for you really well but want you out asap lol

I had my own dressing gown and slippers with me but dont need pjs as you have to wear their gown, dont fasten it as the back by the way as it needs to be left undone for theatre. Oh and no nailpolish or make up but you probably know that already. I think DH was only away for about an hour x

I did wear my dressing gown as you have to go pee before and after theatre, they like you to go pee before you go home as it can be sore so be prepared for that


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

Lightning said:


> They told me how many eggs as soon as I woke up, they care for you really well but want you out asap lol
> 
> I had my own dressing gown and slippers with me but dont need pjs as you have to wear their gown, dont fasten it as the back by the way as it needs to be left undone for theatre. Oh and no nailpolish or make up but you probably know that already. I think DH was only away for about an hour x
> 
> I did wear my dressing gown as you have to go pee before and after theatre, they like you to go pee before you go home as it can be sore so be prepared for that


Thanks hun, will go shopping tonight for a dressing gown and slippers as don't want to flash my bum at people!! lol

I'll just get hubby to go to the canteen with a magazine while I'm in then, no point in him going too far if it's just an hour is there. Shame they can't be with you, I'm so much more calm when hubby is there with me.

Thanks hun for taking the time to keep me right ;-)

xx


----------



## Lightning (Dec 19, 2011)

no worries give me a shout if you have any questions hun xx


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease (Oct 25, 2011)

phew!  thank goodness for this thread - I have actually copied a pasted it into an email for DH to read


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

twolinesprettyplease said:


> phew! thank goodness for this thread - I have actually copied a pasted it into an email for DH to read


That's what I did too hun!! lol I'm terrible for having to know the ins and outs of everything before it happens, amuses the nurses no end when I finish their sentences for them when they're explaining things!! lol

If you want to ask anything else just shout, it's always good to sort all the questions out beforehand I think.

Take care

Suzie x


----------

